# DENON Z1 in UK $730.



## Dubstep (Apr 7, 2010)

not mine. But it is the best price ive ever seen for a Z1..

DENON DCT-Z1 CD CAR STEREO ALPHA PROCESSOR ODR F1 RS CAROZZERIA RARE UNIT | eBay


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Nothing comes up as far as a processor.


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

it's broken.

"IT HAS SOME PROBLEMS. FIRST IT STOPED READING CD'S COUPLE MONTHS AGO. SO I HAVE SENT IT TO DENON AUTHORISED REPAIR CENTRE TO REPLACE LASER UNIT. AFTER REPLACEMENT IT DOES READ CD'S BUT I HAVE BEEN TOLD THAT A NEW SPINDLE MOTOR IS NEEDED DUE TO ROTATION IS NOT STABLE AND SOMETIMES IT LOOSES THE TRACK. I HAVE NO MORE INTEREST IN REPAIRING THIS UNIT ANY MORE SO IT HAS TO GO. ALSO ONE OF RCA'S HAS BEEN RIPPED OFF (EASY REPAIR). ACTUAL PICTURES WILL BE PROVIDED IN NEXT COUPLE OF DAYS."


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing them.


----------



## Dubstep (Apr 7, 2010)

This Z1 would still be a good deal as the probs are cheap to fix. mabey 50 bucks.


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

Dubstep said:


> This Z1 would still be a good deal as the probs are cheap to fix. mabey 50 bucks.


May just be me but I would never buy a broken unit for anything more than pennies. Always likely something more is wrong. (and would more than likely be $150+ to have repaired if it's just the spindle and RCA. Repairers don't get much work so need to make a profit.)

$730 in perfect condition would also be a good price but nothing special. There was one in the UK over the summer up for £450 and was for sale for a few months before it sold. $800 is about standard market price imo.


----------



## Dubstep (Apr 7, 2010)

senior800 said:


> May just be me but I would never buy a broken unit for anything more than pennies. Always likely something more is wrong. (and would more than likely be $150+ to have repaired if it's just the spindle and RCA. Repairers don't get much work so need to make a profit.)
> 
> $730 in perfect condition would also be a good price but nothing special. There was one in the UK over the summer up for £450 and was for sale for a few months before it sold. $800 is about standard market price imo.


Actually the standard market price is usually over $1200. ive seen "anthonyone" on ebay sell 8 yrs worth of them for more than 1200, i think he has sold more than anyone person almost 100 z1's. every couple yrs you see one for cheap like 7-800 bucks. but your right, its not worth 730 for a broke unit unless one knew for sure what it would take to fix it and no other ones could be had for under 10-1200 bucks..


----------



## boricua69 (Oct 14, 2009)

I have the experience with those SONY HU, the eye lens is one of the problem and can be fix for $300.00 usd. All internal parts are SONY. they use a 213. So denon never produce a HU, they only program.


----------



## boricua69 (Oct 14, 2009)

Let me correct, the processor, dac, burr-brown was made by denon.


----------



## Dubstep (Apr 7, 2010)

boricua69 said:


> I have the experience with those SONY HU, the eye lens is one of the problem and can be fix for $300.00 usd. All internal parts are SONY. they use a 213. So denon never produce a HU, they only program.


Yes the transport it self is made by Sony to Denons spec's and is not a cheap transport compared to others. the circuit boards say Denon on them, atleast my model Z1 does. Denons lower lines are the same way. Most HU's Ive seen that had just cd reading problems have dust or lint on the eye..clean them off and they work great..wish they were all that easy to fix,lol.


----------

